# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Certificate of Occupancy

## dvdhack

Can someone tell me what the basic requirements are to gain a certificate of occupancy for a new house in Victoria? 
Regards 
Ralf

----------


## Tools

That is a very broad question. Is there something in particular you are asking after? 
Tools

----------


## dib

These are things which I know are required .... there are probably more. 
- Kitchen cooker, sink
- Laundry tub and space for a washing machine
- Bath or shower
- Toilet and wash basin
- I think all the specifications on the plans need to be done eg insulation, termite protection
- Plumbing cerificate, electrical certificate, glazing certificate, insulation certificate
- Stairs where required ( I have heard of people nailing doors closed so stairs are not needed)
- Smoke alarms
- The BCA includes waterproofing and tiling in wet areas in the health and ammenity section so thats probably required

----------

